# Porsche PIWIS.......



## TEngineer

So..... is this remotely legit, or just more Chinese knockoff junk...... PIWIS testers


----------



## ealltech

It is not legit. Porsche ONLY leases PIWIS testers - they do not sell them.
It does look like all the pieces - but no manual access (online), parts, or program updates. Looks like you would need to supply the laptop too.

I am always suspecting of all 5 star reviews - with no bad comments at all. Let the buyer beware.
If you you decide to buy it let us know how it works out.


----------



## TEngineer

Scares the crap out of me too.... 

I know Porsche only leased PIWIS testers, but then I know some shops who have "standalone" units running on laptops, that work. Protomotive will sell you one for $5k, which, while not cheap, is guaranteed to work.


----------



## ealltech

There are some "knock-offs" running around at a variety of prices, some are clones of older versions of the software, some are not even a Porsche system (some are even older versions of the Durametric software). Problem remains that even one based on the older PIWIS software is both out of date and cannot be updated with the latest version of the software when Porsche adds new stuff, like the ability to turn off the clutch oil cooling system when servicing the PDK. You have to be very careful when spending thousands to buy something from a Chinese website that Porsche has already told you they will not sell you; you could end up with something questionable and of very limited utility, and with no recourse to get your money back.


----------



## TEngineer

Fully agree. I'm to the point where I don't buy anything online without paying with a credit card, for that exact reason. 

In terms of usefulness, if it will handle 996 and 997, and maybe a Cayenne if I ever pick one up, that's fine (for now, who knows what I'll want/ need in 5 years).


----------



## ealltech

BOSCH...made in China? $1800 buys a lot of shop time. When it comes to the white collar stuff I think I'll let the pros have at it. Not that I'm against DIY. But, there is a point of diminishing returns and risk.
(check out the reviews. A real riot in butchered English)

On a more serious note. JFP, Loren will Porsche lease a PIWIS tester to an indy shop? If not how do the Indys deal with this restriction in trade?


----------



## TEngineer

Yes, Porsche sold PST2 to shop but now lease PIWIS to shops. All you need is a shop and the money (about $18,000 per year).


----------



## ealltech

I hope that is the same price they charge the Porsche dealers. If it is not and I were an Indy i would get everyone together for a class action suite.


----------

